# bubbles



## tracey w (Nov 15, 2009)

Just wanted to say that if anyone is having problems with the dreaded bubbles, that I have used the degassing method since the second time i had to change my reservoir with no problems whatsoever.

I would highly recommend it (hope im not jinxing this now ), I dont find it time consumming either. It makes sense, why would you pump your insulin full of air, then spend 10 mins trying to get it all out again in the reservoir.

I get insulin out of fridge on morning or whatever, let it get to room temperature, put cartridge on, pull out air slowly, i do approx 16 goes, takes about 1 minute. Leave for 10 mins or so whilst i shower etc, then draw up slowly, all champagne bubbles etc at top, tap reservoir with a pen (had to as keep breaking my nails ), voila no bubbles. If there are any at all, they are at the top, i push them out with plunger, check reservoir daily for bubbles, so far ..............none.


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 19, 2009)

I started this once and wanted to poke myself in the eye. WHERE do you get the patience for this?!

I admire your ability to do this. How much would you charge if I sent you my reservoirs and insulin to do me a job lot?


----------



## tracey w (Nov 20, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> I started this once and wanted to poke myself in the eye. WHERE do you get the patience for this?!
> 
> I admire your ability to do this. How much would you charge if I sent you my reservoirs and insulin to do me a job lot?



I know i remember reading that! he he you are funny. Lou, believe me i am the most impatient person, I just think its worth it. But honestly it only takes a few minutes extra. The only extra bit is taking the air out, maybe 1 minute and then leaving to stand, but i would do that anyway if i were taking out of the fridge.................maybe im doing it wrong


----------

